# Batteries....



## AAPhotog (Apr 22, 2012)

I''ve heard that there was an online retailer on amazon selling fake batteries for the 5d3. Well, theres someone selling the batteries for an ok price in my city on craigslist. They are brand new in unopened packages. With that said, how can I verify their authenticity?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2012)

Your best bet is to get them from an Authorized Canon Dealer. "New, unopened OEM battery" on CL says "counterfeit" to me...


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 23, 2012)

I received a fake LP-E6 from an Amazon purchase.
Amazon gave me my money back, but it was a pain.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2012)

Aolmmost 100% certain to be counterfit. I think counterfit ones are worse than third party ones with a brand name. At least, they do not lie to you.


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 23, 2012)

So I take it there's no way to verify if these are real or not?


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 23, 2012)

AAPhotog said:


> So I take it there's no way to verify if these are real or not?



My fake was pretty obvious. 3 reasons:

1. It weighed less - I could tell right away when I took it out of the box. 
2. The sticker on the back was not properly placed in the groove where it belongs.
3. Minor detail.....it didn't work. Wouldn't even charge.

-MS


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> I received a fake LP-E6 from an Amazon purchase.
> Amazon gave me my money back, but it was a pain.



Was that "sold by / ships from Amazon" or was it from a 3rd party vendor selling on Amazon Marketplace? I'd assume the latter. 



AAPhotog said:


> So I take it there's no way to verify if these are real or not?



You can check the hologram on the package, etc., but some have reported getting counterfeit batteries in re-sealed OEM packaging. Counterfeiters are clever. If the 'ok price' is a good deal, it's almost certainly in the 'too good to be true' category...


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 23, 2012)

> Was that "sold by / ships from Amazon" or was it from a 3rd party vendor selling on Amazon Marketplace? I'd assume the latter.



3rd party fulfilled by Amazon. Shouldn't matter. Amazon put their name on the sale, the price was the normal price - which is overpriced for a battery, Amazon charged me, and Amazon refunded the money.




> You can check the hologram on the package, etc., but some have reported getting counterfeit batteries in re-sealed OEM packaging. Counterfeiters are clever. If the 'ok price' is a good deal, it's almost certainly in the 'too good to be true' category...



Packaging was perfect. Correct hologram and all. Didn't notice anything was wrong until I actually held the battery in my hand.


-MS


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> > Was that "sold by / ships from Amazon" or was it from a 3rd party vendor selling on Amazon Marketplace? I'd assume the latter.
> 
> 
> 3rd party fulfilled by Amazon. *Shouldn't matter*. Amazon put their name on the sale, the price was the normal price - which is overpriced for a battery, Amazon charged me, and Amazon refunded the money.



Sorry, but it completely does matter. Sold by Amazon means just that; Amazon is an authorized Canon dealer. Here's what Amazon says about their marketplace:

_Amazon Merchants and Marketplace sellers are independent sellers* who offer a variety of new and used merchandise. When buying from a seller, your order is fulfilled directly by the seller, who also handles all customer service_

Translation: anyone can be a vendor on Amazon, and Amazon is merely handling the payment process, much like PayPal does. If you're looking for a genuine Canon hand strap, you can find about 100 counterfeit Versions from sellers on Amazon marketplace. Fortunately for you, like PayPal, Amazon does offer a recourse if the seller turns out to be a fraud.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 23, 2012)

The only 3rd party LP-E6 batteries I've bought and used have been a couple of B&H's Pearstone LP-E6 batteries. They don't seem to quite have the same capacity as the Canon LP-E6's (both advertised and observed) but they're decent. They're $35 instead of $60, so it's easy to get a couple as emergency backups, but for your normal working batteries, the peace of mind is worth it for official Canon batteries.


----------



## beckstoy (Apr 23, 2012)

I've always been skeptical of batteries other than Canon, but on a suggestion from another shooter, tried *Wasabi Power* batteries from Amazon. 

I got one for my 40D and just got another for my 5DM3. Awesome - I'd recommend them to anyone! Never had a problem and they have GREAT capacity!


----------



## thewallbanger (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been using STK's for my 7D and now my 5D Mark III. No complaints whatsoever. They charge in the Canon chargers, and the camera battery capacity indicator appears accurate. 

http://amzn.com/B005DHKJYM

Craigslist batteries are not worth the risk, IMO.


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 23, 2012)

Thx for all of the info folks. Guess I'll pass up on these. They were 45 dollars, so not the biggest deal for the chance I'd be taking.


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> msdarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > > Was that "sold by / ships from Amazon" or was it from a 3rd party vendor selling on Amazon Marketplace? I'd assume the latter.
> ...



I disagree.
Paypal doesn't sell anything. They are a payment processing company - a crappy one at that.

Amazon lists items on their site that are for sale. Just because some asterisk written in 8-point font on page 12 paragraph C gives them a get out of jail free doesn't mean it should not matter. It tarnishes their name when something bought through their site is fake.


----------



## unruled (Apr 24, 2012)

has anyone tried any duracell or canon replacement batteries? difference in price is staggering (10£ vs 40£)


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

unruled said:


> has anyone tried any duracell or canon replacement batteries? difference in price is staggering (10£ vs 40£)



Get mine from 7dayshop


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > msdarkroom said:
> ...


----------

